# A good price?



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a question for any or all 1911 lovers.

I found a 1911 colt .45 in a pawn shop for about 469 dollars. The pistol looks like it has been drug down a dirt road for a couple miles then polished.

I am absolutely awed by the history of these pistols. My grandfather was in the the Battle of the Ardennes (Battle Of The Bulge) and he had one of them as his regular sidearm.

I also shot a 1911 Kimber at the gun range last month and it just felt so nice to hold and shoot.

Is the price for the beat up .45 reasonable? :smt071


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Without pics and more info can't say. Which series, model, what is it's history, is it mechinicaly sound?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you can get the serial number off it and call Colt they will tell when it was made but that's all. Most all WW II pistols are $1,000 up depending on condition. Of corse there's parts guns around for less. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Some Pictures*

Here is a picture of the pistol I was thinking of purchasing. The price tag is 495 dollars and it is a Brazillian made .45




The gun is not in as bad a shape as I remember. The owner of the gun has zero history or knowledge of the gun. The slide stop is not the original, and it says made in Brazil on the slide. That is all the info I have on this pistol. I want a 1911 so bad I can taste it and this one is within my budget, kinda. But I do not want to waste money trying to get this thing serviced every ten shots. Am I a fool for even considering it????????


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Personally I would pass and spend the money on a lower end NIB 1911 like Rock Island, or save more and step up to a mid-price 1911.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You can almost get a new Taurus PT1911 in stainless for that amount of money. That would be my move personally considering the options 

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Are you sure it's a Colt?

The pics look like a garden-variety Imbel/Springfield GI pistol that has been modified with an aftermarket trigger and hammer (which may make the trigger better, but may also inhibit reliability). I bought one NIB less than a year ago for $475, so I wouldn't spend $469 for one that has been "drug down a dirt road" and modified by a person of unknown skill.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Are you sure it's a Colt?


I was thinking that same thing looking at the pics. That hammer and trigger look to be later additions.

If it is a Colt it's priced cheap and that raises red flags for me. If it was me I would pass on that one and look around a little more. AS stated the RIA and Taurus make a really nice 1911 and they are priced near that NIB.

I get a little nervous of a used 1911 that has had work and I don't know who did it... that's just me though. One of the greatest thing about a 1911 is they are not hard to find. About any gun shop will have a couple.

If you do just have to have it please take it to a gun smith and have it looked over. It would be a small price to pay to know it's going to function correctly :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would pass on this one and save a little longer and get one new in the box. You will be way ahead of the game. Good luck. :smt033


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Yeah Yeah*

Thanks guys for all the advice.

I will wait and save up a bit longer and get something of quality. I just tend to get inpulsive when I see something I really really want.

I have been shooting my Ruger for only about a couple months now and when I held and shot my first .45 Kimber at the shooting range, I was damn near ready to sell the 440 I just finished building to buy one.

Thanks again for the advice. :smt023

Geoff


----------

